# Mobile with MP3 ringtones n FM stereo without camera



## sandeepkochhar (Nov 1, 2006)

Is there any mobile with MP3 ringtones and FM stereo only with no camera. Any brand will do.USB connectivity is also needed. All other things can be compromised upon.Plz suggest.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Nov 1, 2006)

N gage meet ur requirements but i wont suggest that one.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 2, 2006)

Budget????


----------



## montsa007 (Nov 2, 2006)

well no camera i can suggest 3300 of nokia cheap champ


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Nov 3, 2006)

3300 doesn't haave MP3 ringtones nor FM. Budget is below Rs 5000.  LG C2600 does have MP3 and FM with a VGA camera. But it costs Rs 5800   plus it  is a LG. Is there  any below Rs 5000. I don't need any camera but it seems that I ve  to pay for camera unwillingly.


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 3, 2006)

Nokia 3300 DOES have mp3 ringtone support and FM radio. 

Btw LG C2500 is probably the only phone that meets your requirement (except budget). The camera can be considered as an added bonus. Also there is nothing wrong with LG phones.


----------



## ProDemon (Nov 5, 2006)

it supports AMR format, maybe turetones
*www.motorola.com/consumer/v/index....e010VgnVCM1000008206b00aRCRD&show=productHome

+ Refurbished Sony t610i is also available around 4K, check it at few local dealers if they can arrange.

Spice mobile, has good options for that price too.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 5, 2006)

can take nokia 6070 but have a camera, or try to find out SE K700i(its now stop, try to find out old stocks, shops sell old models in low price), or LG c2500, good handset but you know, LG battery and signal reception is not good ... and LG c2500 price is Rs.5450
*www.indiagsm.com/searchcompany.asp


----------



## anu0512 (Nov 5, 2006)

sandeepkochhar said:
			
		

> Is there any mobile with MP3 ringtones and FM stereo only with no camera. Any brand will do.USB connectivity is also needed. All other things can be compromised upon.Plz suggest.


 
   BUY NOKIA 2865 CDMA PHONE


----------

